# [ 2010 ] Confusion about baggage fees on United/USair



## w.bob (Jan 29, 2010)

I will be traveling to Cancun and I am a little confused about baggage fees. I will be calling the airline to double check on info but I would like to be better informed before calling. 

I am flying down on United & back on US Air. We will be flying from the Northeast with a stop in DC (IAD). When looking at United's baggage policy I found that the US/ Canada baggage fee for a ticket purchased before January 14, 2010 for travel anytime is $20.00 per bag. I also see that for travel between the U.S. or Canada and the Caribbean or Mexico there is no charge for baggage. 

I would imagine that they are going to charge me  a baggage fee from my home airport because I am flying into DC even though I am actually flying to Mexico. 

Can anyone correct me. I will call United to be sure.

I have not looked at US Air to see if they do the same on the return trip.  
Thanks


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 29, 2010)

If the fare you paid was from your home to Cancun and your bags are checked thru to Cancun (not picked up in DC), then the Carribean policy should apply. But please don't give them ideas by asking why they don't charge per segment.


----------



## w.bob (Jan 30, 2010)

Thats how I interpret it but I was hoping someone who has traveled on United would respond so I would be sure. I never like taking the word of the airline over the phone.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 30, 2010)

On Continental, all legs of an international flight get one, no charge bag per passenger. I haven't read of any other airlines charging for the first checked bag on these flights. Don't give 'em any ideas.

Jim Ricks


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 31, 2010)

As the others stated, if its checked through, should be no charge but It is not clear what you mean by "Stop" in DC. If you claim your bag, the fee will apply. If its just to change planes, no charge.

Cheers


----------



## w.bob (Feb 1, 2010)

x3 skier said:


> As the others stated, if its checked through, should be no charge but It is not clear what you mean by "Stop" in DC. If you claim your bag, the fee will apply. If its just to change planes, no charge.
> 
> Cheers



meant a stopover just to change planes. Will not be claiming bags.


----------



## urban5 (Feb 1, 2010)

*US Baggage Fee*

I just returned from Cancun Saturday on US Air.  Did carry on on the way down, but checked luggage on way back, there was no fee charged.


----------



## w.bob (Feb 1, 2010)

urban5 said:


> I just returned from Cancun Saturday on US Air.  Did carry on on the way down, but checked luggage on way back, there was no fee charged.



Thank you for the info. Nice to know that I will not be charged for luggage, at least not on this trip.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 2, 2010)

just an FYI....saw this posted by a friend who still travels for microsoft



> On USAirways flight from PHL to BNA. Baggage fee was 25% tax on fare.




not sure if this will impact you or not, but it appears to be quite new...and absurd IMO!


----------



## griffinS (Sep 27, 2014)

I heard that there is an increasing luggage charges. It is true that baggage charges are among the many things that an increasing number of air individuals are not satisfied with. There is a reason for it though, as airlines are struggling to thrive. Indeed, many customers are disappointed with the mounting fee schedules, but the air carrier industry will cease to exist without them.


----------



## elaine (Sep 27, 2014)

from USaiways website for tickets booked after 4/23/2014--$25 1st bag, $35 2nd for domstic, not 25%.

Checked bag fees for tickets booked on/after April 23, 2014

Domestic (U.S., Puerto Rico, USVI, Canada)	$25	$35	$150	$200
Mexico/Caribbean/Central America	$25*	$40**	$150	$200


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 27, 2014)

Note: this thread is very old, 2010. It was brought out of the mothballs by a spammer.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 27, 2014)

Post #10 is from a spammer (spam link deleted) and they brought a 2010 thread out of mothballs.


----------

